# Frozen Embryo storage at WFI



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi. We have 1 frozen embryo at WFI that was created in January 2016. I got pregnant in April 2016 with another frozen embryo from the same batch. Something's telling me they'll only store frozen embryos  for a set amount of time before we have to pay and/or transfer them to another clinic. Does anyone know the details please? If I wanted this embryo transferred back next year could I have it done at WFI or would it need to be done at another clinic? Again, something is telling I read about this once upon a  time but it's all a bit hazy!


----------



## Tink27 (May 19, 2016)

I've had 2 failed ivf with Wfi in neath, on the last go we got 4 Frosties though. That was in November. Then whilst waiting for fet in January we found out we were pregnant naturally, massive shock, amazing shock though. So I asked them about our Frosties and they said I can pay yearly to keep them there and if I wanted fet with them could pay for it with wfi, I can't remember exactly how much they said it was but I know it wasnt that bad, £700 rings a bell. And £300 ish a year storage, but not sure if that's because I've got 4 Frosties. Hope that helps a bit xx


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Tink. Thanks for your reply and massive congratulations! I was under the impression we had to pay after a year but wasn't sure if that year started from the time the embryo was frozen or when I got pregnant and my treatment there effectively ended. Either way it's been well over a year. Not sure whether to contact them or just wait for them to contact me. Good news that the FET can be done there as would want the same treatment plan 😄


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Not sure whether you have found your answer, but I know you sign the forms to be able to store your embryos at WFI for 5 years, but I think they might check yearly that you are happy for them to be stored.

Also - it's true if you have a child already you can pay WFI around £650 to then use another Embryo.

Hope that helps x


----------

